
How Europe Exported the Black Death - benbreen
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/04/how-europe-exported-black-death
======
youngbullind
Worth it for Hans Dunkelberg's comments alone.

------
BorisVSchmid
For those interested, below is the lecture of Krause on that topic, discussing
the results in more detail.

[http://eccmidlive.org/#resources/ancient-pathogen-
genomics-w...](http://eccmidlive.org/#resources/ancient-pathogen-genomics-
what-we-learn-from-historic-pandemics)

A big challenge is how to translate the genetic relatedness of plague strains
spreading across Europe during successive pandemics to the actual location of
its historic reservoirs. Location of the infected humans does not necessarily
tell you much about the origin of that outbreak, especially with so much
plague being moved by about ship.

There is a lively discussion about these papers on twitter, between a few of
us spanning history, microbiology and computational biology, if you want to
hear about these things earlier.

[https://twitter.com/BorisVSchmid/status/726792491257724928](https://twitter.com/BorisVSchmid/status/726792491257724928)

------
padraic7a
Coincidentally a friend of mine has just released an audiobook on the history
of the Black Death in Ireland. Linked here:
[http://irishhistorypodcast.ie/new-book-on-the-black-death-
in...](http://irishhistorypodcast.ie/new-book-on-the-black-death-in-ireland-
out-now/)

He also does a regular free podcast, reachable from the same address, which is
worth a listen.

